
Njalla – A privacy aware domain registration service - Tomte
https://njal.la/#faq
======
r721
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14177597](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14177597)

~~~
PappaPatat
If you like see or link to past discussions: press the "past" link at the top
of the page so you can make your list more complete. Currently this exact same
article is listed there 7 times. You are welcome :)

~~~
j_s
OP said _discussion_ though, not past submissions. And they are correct,
linking the only other submission with any comments.

------
otoburb
I guess this is cheaper than having a Panamanian law firm handle domain name
registrations amongst their other privacy-focused services.

------
methou
Does it work like a proxy that you owns your domain through them so you don't
have to use your own name and contact info? If that's true, I think the extra
dollars they charged might worth it.

~~~
asadjb
It seems so. From the home page:

"When you buy a domain in our system, we're actually purchasing it for
ourselves. We will be the actual owners of the domain, it's not an ownership
by proxy as found with all other providers. However, you will still have the
full control over the domain name. You can either use our information, our
nameservers or you can go with your custom data."

------
ameliaquining
Why would I use this rather than some other domain privacy service?

~~~
hiram112
I'm wondering the same.

>If you use our service in a way that affects anyones health or safety, we
reserve the right to suspend your service.

The only possible reason I'd be interested in hearing about a service that has
dozens of well known alternatives with much better reputations, is a guarantee
that my domain would never be removed, nor my privacy compromised, even if the
current mgmt. in charge of the company didn't agree with my site's political
views.

Or in other words, are you guys going to buckle when the mob demands my white
supremacist* or misogynistic site (as determined by a random tweet) be
removed?

*I don't have a site like this, just using the comparison due to the whole Stormfront fiasco.

~~~
ameliaquining
In fairness, many well-known domain privacy services will hand out your
identity and contact information to anyone who sends a sufficiently lawyerly-
sounding letter demanding that they do so. So there's lots of room for
improvement. But I have no particular reason to trust this company, and
furthermore, their marketing copy sounded like they were offering something
beyond the current state of the art in domain privacy.

------
albertTJames
once you have the domain, how to find a server/host for your site that will
also respect your privacy ??

~~~
tomatopotato
gandi.net ;)

